# husqvarna 362xp ?



## jesse (Apr 28, 2008)

anyone have any experience with a 362xp? how does is compare to a 365 or 357xp? why isn't it as well know as the other saws?


----------



## Sealcove (Apr 28, 2008)

I assume it was a revamped version of the 262XP, which was a great saw in its day.  I still have working one that is ten years old.  I don't think the 362XP has been around terribly long, else I would have probably gone for one over my 357XP.  That said the 357XP has been a very good saw.

SC


----------



## jesse (Apr 28, 2008)

when i was researching to buy a new saw I came across it.  It doesn't have the same advertised hp to weight ratio as the 357xp or 372xp

the 362xp 4.6 hp at 13.0 lbs
the 357xp 4.4 hp at 12.1 lbs
the 372xp 5.3 hp at 13.4 lbs

I actually found it online at one store for $100 less than the 357xp


----------



## Sealcove (Apr 28, 2008)

I had to search for it on the Husqvarna site.  It was not listed on the page with all of the other XP grade saws.  I wonder what that means.


----------



## jesse (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah - i have no idea - just did a yahoo search on it and there isn't much to be found.


----------



## jesse (Apr 28, 2008)

they have it at wisesales.com alongside the other xp's but it's $50 more than the 357xp


----------



## LRCRUE08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Islander, I just bought a 362xp last week. I have only cut a couple trees since, but so far it is pretty serious.   I stepped up from a small echo so this husqvarna feels like a total monster.  I bought the saw on sale for 550.00 I noticed it for 650 on the web.  I bought it at Giant Oak Power Equiptment in North Branford, Ct. (203) 488-0175 in case you want to check pricing.


----------



## jesse (Apr 28, 2008)

Larry - do you know if  the 362xp is new to the lineup?


----------



## LRCRUE08 (Apr 29, 2008)

I am not sure how new it is....the guy at the shop was hot on the saw as he said the xp specials were made in Sweden versus the regular saws in the lineup. Apparently the key words are xp special???? Don't quote me on that one....
when I went on the Husqvarna web site I find it without problem under the arborist category.


----------



## jesse (Apr 29, 2008)

supposedly the larger husky's are all made in sweden.

I know the regular line about the saw - the same description that husqvarna has on the website is repeated on other seller's websites.  I just have had trouble finding people's own personal reviews about the saw and any comparisons to other saws in the xp line.


----------

